

Modern TimeSheet Visualization & Billing Solution? - ianceicys

Hi, I work as a technical C# consultant and I&#x27;m always tracking my time weekly to bill customers...but in the lean agile world, I want a way to visualize the hours work...submit hours every day and then have automated billing processes? I&#x27;ve looked at freshbooks (great solution) but they don&#x27;t have the visualization and daily invoice creation part.<p>Any recommendations?
======
jwtuckr
You can try these. I think the first one is more of what you're looking for.
Hope this helps.

[http://mytimetab.com/home/](http://mytimetab.com/home/)
[http://www.yast.com/](http://www.yast.com/)
[http://www.staffsquared.com/](http://www.staffsquared.com/)

Recently, I started
[http://www.startuptoolshop.com](http://www.startuptoolshop.com) to collect
tools from around the web, like these, which can help people out.

We're still young, but check us out if you like, and maybe you'll find other
tools you didn't know existed to assist you further.

